# Spanish oak mistletoe burl hollowform



## MesquiteMan (Jan 20, 2007)

I posted this over at TPS and thought you guys might like to see it as well.  This is a hollowform made with Texas Spanish Oak Mistletoe Burl.  Mistletoe attacks Spanish Oak pretty bad and attaches itself to the limbs of the tree.  The "roots" of the mistletoe cause all kinds of deformed grain with a lot of burl type figure.  It is not a "real" burl (whatever taht is) but does look awesome.

This particular piece is 5 1/2" diameter by 2 1/2" tall and has a Macassar Ebony collar.  It was finished with Formby's Tung Oil finish and buffed on my Beal system.

Fortunately, I have a lot of this wood and currently have some cut up into pen blanks, drying.  It should make some great pens!

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dario (Jan 20, 2007)

Curtis,

That is a very nice piece!  Only thing I would change is turn it the other way (use the current bottom as top instead).  Of course the grain probably wasn't as obvious before you turned it.  I hope to be able to make something similar in the future. 

Mistletoe (only known parasitic plant) also attack Mesquite and form burl like pieces but not as figured as other burls.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 20, 2007)

very purdy wood...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 20, 2007)

Dario,

Do you suggest turning the whole form upside down or just the wood.  In other words, keep the shape the same, just re-orient the wood if I had a do-over?

If you mean the wood, I disagree and the pics may not convey the figure very well but the top side, which is most visible, has the coolest looking star patern in it ( you can see it somewhat on the left side of the first pic).  That is why I choose this orientation instead of the other way.  Then agian, you may still prefer the other side and if so, I completely respect and appreciate your opinion!!


----------



## guts (Jan 20, 2007)

Curtis,very well done,i'm glad you posted this,i have some mistletoe growing on a hackberry in the front yard,will be looking real close at it now.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 20, 2007)

Curtis it looks Superb excellent word mate![]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 20, 2007)

Curtis,
That is one breath taking bowl.. fantastic.
Wouldn't change a thing... WOW[:0]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 20, 2007)

Superb work with a neat lookin' piece of wood.
Mistletoe on oak; gotta check if that happens to our trees too.
[8D]


----------



## TBone (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautiful wood and great work Curtis


----------



## broitblat (Jan 20, 2007)

So, if you put the bowl on your head, is that an invitation for a kiss from your wife?

Nice looking piece!


----------



## Dario (Jan 20, 2007)

Curtis,

I believe you...I just thought the bottom wood have a better wood grain pattern.  Either way it is a great looking piece!  Is that burl a croth piece also?


----------



## darbytee (Jan 21, 2007)

Great looking HF Curtis. I love the ebony collar. Someday...


----------



## csb333 (Jan 23, 2007)

That looks excellent- great choice of wood too! - Chris


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice! Can't wait for another branch to fall off my neighbor's tree.


----------



## WA2LOS (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't suppose there is enough to sell a couple of blanks.[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 24, 2007)

That is just super!!


----------

